# الغاز الطبيعي في حلقات ( الحلقة الثا نية )



## رائد الرائد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

أماكن تواجد الغاز الطبيعي :- ​أ‌) التواجد الجغرافي :
 إن الظروف الجيولوجية اللازمة لتواجد تجمعات تجاريه من الغاز الطبيعي متوفرة في مناطق  عديدة من العالم مثل : روسيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكيه والشرق الأوسط .
ب‌) التواجد الجيولوجي :
 هناك بعض المستلزمات التي يجب توفرها للحصول على تجمعات نفطية وغازيه تجاريه وهي :
1) صخور المنشاء (A source) : وهي المادة الاساسيه التي منها ينشأ النفط .
2) وجود طبقات (Beds) : تتصف بالمسامية (porosity) والنفاذية (permeability) حيث يمكن للنفط المتواجد فيها أن يقوم بعملية الهجرة وعمليه التجميع بعد تكوينه .
3) تواجد المصيدة (Trap) أو الظروف تحت السطحية (Condition Sub Surface) : تمنع حركه النفط إلى مسافة ابعد للحصول على تجمعات نفطية بكميات تجاريه.
إن الغاز الطبيعي يتولد من مواد عضويه تحت تأثير الازدياد المطرد لدرجات الحرارة مع الوقت , وان لكل من نوع المادة العضوية ودرجه الحرارة معاناة خاصة ودور في التحكم بنشؤ الغاز . يمكن أن تقسم المادة العضوية إلى قسمين رئيسيين بالاعتماد على أصل نشوئها من أحياء تنمو على سطح الأرض أو في الماء , اى أنها ماده عضويه أرضية (Terrestrial) أو مائية (Aquatic) . الاعتقاد السائد هو أن المواد العضوية الارضيه تنتج غازاً طبيعياً وبعضاً من خامات شمعية Cwaxy) Crude) بينما تنتج المواد العضوية المائية الخامات الطبيعية (Normal Crude) , إن هذا الحصر ضروري في تقدير أقصى عمق لتواجد الغاز الطبيعي . لهذا تكون دلتا الأنهار بيئات ترسبيه للتجمعات الغازية .
إن أقدم وأعمق الرسوبيات قد تكونت في الجرف القاري (Continental Rift) وهي غنية بالمواد العضوية الأرضية وتغطى بترسبات بحرية (Marine Sediments) تحتوي على كميات وافره من المواد العضوية المائية حيث يظهر المقطع العمودي مواداً عضويه مولده للغاز (Gas-generating Organic Matter) في القعر ومــواد عضويه مــولده للنفط مــن الأعـــلى  Oil - generating Organic Matter)) . [14]
- أشكال تواجد الغاز الطبيعي : 
يتواجد الغاز الطبيعي بعده أشكال :
1) الغاز الحر(Free Gas) : ويدعي أحيانا بالغاز الطبيعي ويكون هذا الغاز على نوعين : 
 جافاً : حيث يحتوي على الميثان مع كميات قليله من الإيثان .
 رطباً : حيث يحتوي على كميات كبيرة من الفحوم الهيدروكربونيه الأعلى من الميثان .


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (19 نوفمبر 2007)

Many thanks for this introduction


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (19 نوفمبر 2007)

يتكون الغاز الطبيعى من حوالى 80% الى 85% ميثان ونسبة من الايثان يستخدم الغاز الطبيعى فى محطات توليد الكهرباء ومصانع الحديد والصلب وانتاج الميثانول والصناعات البتروكيميائية وهنالك العديد من العمليات التى تجرى على الغاز الطبيعى مثل ازالة الغازات الحامضية مثل ثانى أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين ونزع الماء وغيرها.
آمل ان أكون قد ساهمت ولو بلمحة عامة عن الموضوع


----------



## بلدي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المقدمة الممتازة ونرجوا الإستمرار


----------



## eng abuaziz (23 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot for this information


----------



## السحابةالبيضاء (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق البياتي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا خي ولكني ابحث عن انشاء مصنع قناني او حاويات الغاز السائل وجزاك والوهاب من منه وجوده


----------

